
Microsoft's LinkedIn loses appeal over access to user profiles - sha666sum
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-linkedin-profiles/microsofts-linkedin-loses-appeal-over-access-to-user-profiles-idUSKCN1VU21W
======
sha666sum
This is a weird case, as it turns the question of scraping on its head.
Normally you'd think "am I allowed to scrape?", but instead the question
becomes "am I allowed to prevent scraping?".

Anyways, I disagree with the court's judgment here. The users have consented
that their data be used in accordance with LinkedIn's privacy policy. Even if
it is publicly posted does not mean that the user has relinquished control
over their personal information, for another company to do with as they wish.

